# Größe eines Arrays ausgeben



## Luk10 (12. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

Simple Frage: Mit welche Methode kann ich mir die größe eines Arrays ausgeben lassen bzw. wo finde ich die API dazu?

Danke Luk


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Apr 2010)

keine Methode, Arrays haben eine finale öffentliche Variable length !

Also 
	
	
	
	





```
deinArray.length;
```


----------



## Luk10 (12. Apr 2010)

Wieso hat mir das nie jemand vorher gesagt ... bzw. mich interessiert immer noch wo ich diese verdammte API finde ... ich finde irgendwie nicht die richtige ... damit könne ich mir solche posts sparen ...

Danke auf alle Fälle, Luk


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Apr 2010)

Luk10 hat gesagt.:


> Wieso hat mir das nie jemand vorher gesagt


Weil du nicht gefragt hast?  Bzw,wenn man sich deine anderen Beiträge/Themen anschaut, erwartet man wahrscheinlich eig. nicht, dass so etwas erwähnt werden muss ^^

Arrays (The Java™ Tutorials > Learning the Java Language > Language Basics)
bzw
Let me google that for you :bae:


----------



## Ziegenpeter (12. Apr 2010)

Das sollte die Seite deines Vertrauens werden:

Java Platform SE 6


----------

